# Acsi card



## Lee (Dec 30, 2015)

We are going to Spain in January/ February is a Acsi  card useful or not?


----------



## shortcircuit (Dec 30, 2015)

Definitely worth the money as you can get your money back in just a few nights.  If you are doing a long stay, you might get a better deal from the site


----------



## Hymerkar (Dec 30, 2015)

LeeLinda said:


> We are going to Spain in January/ February is a Acsi  card useful or not?



We would never travel without the ACSI Card, also there is an increasing number of sites in the UK that are joining the sceme  which can be very usefull.


----------



## clf86ha (Dec 30, 2015)

has anyone used a UK site using their acsi card?


----------



## shortcircuit (Dec 30, 2015)

Depends on where you wish to stay, but I purchased "All the Aires Spain and Portugal" and got my money back very quickly.  I had been apprehensive on the purchase as I had seen an earlier issue and was not impressed but it has improved considerably.


----------



## Lee (Dec 30, 2015)

shortcircuit said:


> Depends on where you wish to stay, but I purchased "All the Aires Spain and Portugal" and got my money back very quickly.  I had been apprehensive on the purchase as I had seen an earlier issue and was not impressed but it has improved considerably.



Thanks I got All the Aires for Christmas and will be downloading Camperstops as well, but was uncertain whether the Acsi card is any use in the winter.


----------



## campertwo (Dec 30, 2015)

It's worth every penny! :dance:


----------



## shortcircuit (Dec 30, 2015)

LeeLinda said:


> Thanks I got All the Aires for Christmas and will be downloading Camperstops as well, but was uncertain whether the Acsi card is any use in the winter.



If you look at the dates sites are valid, it is very useful in winter.  The further south you go you will find many sites are open 365 so use the ACSI to entice you in.  Enjoy


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Dec 30, 2015)

It's definitely worth it if you want to stop for shorter breaks,on some sites it can be half the normal price but a lot of motorhomers stop long term in southern europe during winter in which case long term rates can be just as cheap,as has been said.


----------



## ScamperVan (Dec 30, 2015)

Not all sites are 365 days, we were caught out last year and couldn't use our acsi card much.

Edit: not disagreeing with shortcircuit, just we were surprised how many sites were closed in Jan.


----------



## shortcircuit (Dec 30, 2015)

ScamperVan said:


> Not all sites are 365 days, we were caught out last year and couldn't use our acsi card much.
> 
> Edit: not disagreeing with shortcircuit, just we were surprised how many sites were closed in Jan.



How far south were you?


----------



## ScamperVan (Dec 30, 2015)

Yeah, we were looking more towards the French border end, on the coast. And there was virtually nothing travelling down through France (to be fair, that isn't what the op asked)


----------



## ScamperVan (Dec 30, 2015)

If you have an idea of where you want to stay you can look up the campsites on the acsi website and check dates, charges to help you decide.


----------



## beserk (Dec 31, 2015)

Waste of money, so many alternatives.


----------



## shortcircuit (Dec 31, 2015)

beserk said:


> Waste of money, so many alternatives.



Lets see how good you are at arithmetic.

For one night on Camping Javea it will be €25.81 for MH , two adults and hook up. The ACSI price is €17 so you are saving €8.81.  How many nights will it take to recover the cost of the card?

What are the alternatives to a excellent site with spotless toilets for that price? There are many others exactly the same.

You can wild camp, use Camper Stops or similar but do you have the same standard of fascilities?

I would suggest that your "Waste of money" comment totally unjustified.

I await your description of "so many alternatives"

(I am aware that long stays can provide excellent deals, but not for one night stop offs)


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Dec 31, 2015)

clf86ha said:


> has anyone used a UK site using their acsi card?


Yes, without luck.  A couple of years ago we went to Ladrum Bay for a weekend out of season.  At reception, when I produced the card, I immediately got 'NO DISCOUNTS' from the assistant and paid their camping rates and vowed never to return after telling them that I had used the card all over Europe.  That winter they sent us a calendar so I phoned them and told them to stick it and remove me from their mailing list.  They were most apologetic and asked if we would like to come down again for a weekend free of charge, I told them that you only get one chance to make a first impression, good luck with your customer service training and hung up.  I hope others have fared better.
Bd..


----------



## pgandt (Dec 31, 2015)

tried using card at a Salisbury and Lingfield campsite and was told no discount! Asked the question why they advertise it and was told it brings in punters!


----------



## snowbirds (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi LeeLinda,

Yes It will save you loads,some sites have it all year round and others don't ,We have been on Cap Blanc Altea from the 9th December and used ACSI Card and paid 16 Euro up to 31st Dec but as we are going to stay for a New Year dinner party and i will not be good for driving on the 1st Jan I have booked three extra day to clear the weekend so I drive on the Monday so I have to pay full price as Acsi has run out on the 31st 2015 card.So we know pay £75 .00 for three nights
If you stay long term here you can have 42-90 days @14euros /or 90-180@ 12Euros a night but electric is metered.They have put their prices up this year to 19 euros acsi because the want more long term guests so we may not return here again.

Regards John & Pat.:wave:




LeeLinda said:


> We are going to Spain in January/ February is a Acsi  card useful or not?


----------



## John H (Dec 31, 2015)

As others have said, it is an essential item of equipment if you travel a lot in Europe off-season. If you want to stay long-term (a month or more) on a site you can get better deals but if you are staying only one or two nights everywhere, the card will pay for itself very quickly. When leaving England in the autumn, we usually take a couple of months travelling to our over-winter destination, wilding most of the time and spending a day or two each week on a site. We always select a site from the ACSI book and wouldn't be without it.


----------



## Micky (Dec 31, 2015)

*I got one*



clf86ha said:


> has anyone used a UK site using their acsi card?



Stayed on a site last year in conwall,we paid £22 a night,chap on next plot paid £14 a night,no brainer


----------



## TJBi (Dec 31, 2015)

John H said:


> As others have said, it is an essential item of equipment if you travel a lot in Europe off-season. <snip>



Only if you stay on campsites.  We got one the first year that we had the motorhome and used it once - for one night.  Haven't bothered with it since.


----------



## John H (Dec 31, 2015)

TJBi said:


> Only if you stay on campsites.  We got one the first year that we had the motorhome and used it once - for one night.  Haven't bothered with it since.



I think it was implied in the original question that sites would be used-you don't need discounts for wildcamps


----------



## Lee (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies, we have decided to lash out £16.50 and buy a card.
As we are away for over 2 months we will be using some campsites (sorry for the bad language) and thought it may come in useful.


----------



## Skar (Dec 31, 2015)

LeeLinda said:


> Thanks for all the replies, we have decided to lash out £16.50 and buy a card.
> As we are away for over 2 months we will be using some campsites (sorry for the bad language) and thought it may come in useful.



It's worth paying the extra few pounds for the app as well so you can quickly filter out sites based on their opening dates, prices and any requirements that you may have, it works offline.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 1, 2016)

I buy one direct from Acsi and pay by direct debit for that and my camping carnet, it works out a lot cheaper that way.
We have stayed on a few sights and saved money, one site in the South of France which was not a member of the scheme agreed to give me a discount if I showed him my card, he had a special offer on for motorhomes for 18 euros but he charge us 14 so it is worth it


----------



## spigot (Jan 4, 2016)

LeeLinda said:


> We are going to Spain in January/ February is a Acsi  card useful or not?



Most of you are aware of my hatred of campsites, I avoid them like the plague, yet even I invest in an ACSI card.

I look at it this way, it's a bit like insurance, if something happens & you're stuck on a campsite for a few days, you're covered.

Also, I love to visit Barcelona & no-one in their right mind would wild-camp near the place, the site I use has a free bus into the city.


----------



## El Veterano (Jan 4, 2016)

We've had an ACSI card for 2 years now and in that time we have travelled through Spain for 5 weeks, right down to Costa de la Luz, and umpteen trips into France and we have yet to use our card, mostly because we very rarely stay on sites and mostly because we do not need any facilities that a site can provide. The only times we thought we may use the card recently was on a French trip of 6 weeks, and when we got to find the ACSI sites they were closed for the winter! Total cost for that trip by the way, for water and overnights was something like €10, so we really do not have a lot of need for a ACSI card by the look of it. Other people's opinions clearly will vary.


----------



## alcam (Jan 4, 2016)

spigot said:


> Most of you are aware of my hatred of campsites, I avoid them like the plague, yet even I invest in an ACSI card.
> 
> I look at it this way, it's a bit like insurance, if something happens & you're stuck on a campsite for a few days, you're covered.
> 
> Also, I love to visit Barcelona &* no-one in their right mind would wild-camp near the place*, the site I use has a free bus into the city.



Agree with most of your post but I have overnighted in the Eixample district without any problems . Of course I am madder than mad Jack Mcmad the madman


----------



## Jack Russell (Jan 9, 2016)

We stayed in France for 5 weeks last year and may have used some more sites if we had an acsi card.


----------



## jennyp19 (Jan 16, 2016)

I've backtracked and bought ACSI again this year as we will be heading down early in the year. Thought about it and realised that we are likely to spend a few more days on site when we go again. You do gain a few €'s if you stay for a day or two and especially in Spain when you want to empty and do washing etc.  So I will keep a check on how much we save. 
Thinking about it - may work in South of France as well as some of the basic Aires are quite expensive and for a few €'s more you can go on a site with a pool etc


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jan 16, 2016)

There was a serious problem with their website/front office recently: I ordered a book and card two weeks ago and it has only just been despatched.
John


----------



## oppy (Jan 16, 2016)

siimplyloco said:


> There was a serious problem with their website/front office recently: I ordered a book and card two weeks ago and it has only just been despatched.
> John



I ordered ours before Christmas, still waiting


----------



## spigot (Jan 16, 2016)

jennyp19 said:


> I've backtracked and bought ACSI again this year as we will be heading down early in the year - so maybe able to travel . Thought about it and realised that we are likely to spend a few more days on site when we go again. You do gain a few €'s if you stay for a day or two and especially in Spain when you want to empty and do washing etc.  So I will keep a check on how much we save.
> Thinking about it - may work in South of France as well as some of the basic Aires are quite expensive and for a few €'s more you can go on a site with a pool etc



One doesn't always save money on ACSI,

Couple of years ago we met up with some Spanish tugging friends at Santa Pola campsite to watch "El Classico" on the telly.

Went to pay, offered cash, didn't want a bill & it worked out 50 cents per day cheaper than ACSI,


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 16, 2016)

We`ve used the ACSI sites less than a dozen times but we`ve saved money every time.

I always go and look at the tarrifs board and whilst some are only in French you can still work it out.

The savings work out at roughly 3 or 4 euros per night but on 1 site we saved 11 euros per night and we stayed there 2 nights which more than paid for the years subscription    :dance:

This year we bought it direct from them along with the ACSI Club iD which worked out cheaper.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 16, 2016)

siimplyloco said:


> There was a serious problem with their website/front office recently: I ordered a book and card two weeks ago and it has only just been despatched.
> John




I ordered and paid for ours in October and got an email saying the 2016 version would be dispatched on the 5th December.

We received it the second week in December no problem.


----------



## jake (Jan 16, 2016)

never had a asci card, has no one hear of negociating, if you don't ask you wont get ! if you don't like  move on ,but there again its not a major expense ,the savings are miserable! so each to their own  
:king:


----------



## shortcircuit (Jan 16, 2016)

jake said:


> never had a asci card, has no one hear of negociating, if you don't ask you wont get ! if you don't like  move on ,but there again its not a major expense ,the savings are miserable! so each to their own
> :king:



FACTS   
Camping Jávea

Site charge   €25.81  (Not negotiable but reduces for longer stays )
ACSI            €17.00 

Savings         € 8.81

Is that a miserable amount?????  However as you have never had a card then little value in your comments


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 17, 2016)

shortcircuit said:


> FACTS
> Camping Jávea
> 
> Site charge   €25.81  (Not negotiable but reduces for longer stays )
> ...





We normally only stay on ACSI sites for 1 or possibly 2 days to have a proper scrub down, do some laundry and clean everything out.

The reduced rate for longer stays will never apply to us so the ACSI card / book is well worth it in our opinion  :dance:


----------



## stevieb808 (Jan 26, 2016)

This is typical that i find out about this once im in spain lol


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Jan 27, 2016)

stevieb808 said:


> This is typical that i find out about this once im in spain lol


Hi.
English language Acsi Camping Card and site books are available to buy in Spain, look on their website for stockists.
Bd..


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Jan 27, 2016)

I have had an ACSI card for several years now mainly for off peak camping in France.It will pay for itself several times over when used this way as the savings are considerable.Another good feature about ACSI sites is that you are guaranteed high standards much like the CC or C@CC sites in the UK.After living on aires or wild camping for long periods it's nice to stop on a full facility site to catch up with the laundry and have decent showers.
Having said that I haven't bought an ACSI card this year as we are going long term on an organised rally in Portugal in which case the discount has already been applied and there is no benefit in having one.


----------



## dandpl (Feb 2, 2016)

*Barca*



spigot said:


> Most of you are aware of my hatred of campsites, I avoid them like the plague, yet even I invest in an ACSI card.
> 
> I look at it this way, it's a bit like insurance, if something happens & you're stuck on a campsite for a few days, you're covered.
> 
> Also, I love to visit Barcelona & no-one in their right mind would wild-camp near the place, the site I use has a free bus into the city.




I have on several occasions stayed by the Nou Camp stadium after a Barca match.......no problems. Barca is no different to anywhere else in my opinion.


regards

dandpl


----------



## tangoed (Feb 2, 2016)

If anyone is having a problem getting the ACSI card and book, there is a shop in Exmouth that sells them. Bought ours yesterday. Its called Outdoor Bits and is on Liverton estate. PL8 2NX


----------



## jamesuk (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm curious about the Barcelona comments.... I be seen many vans by the Forum over the years, although never done it myself. What's so bad about Barca?


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 3, 2016)

Having read all the posts going order mine today, thanks for posting.


----------



## snowbirds (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi tangoed,

I order mine direct on line and is normaly sent out in December,but this year i had a bit of trouble as I was in Spain and my card details had changed so I left it till I got Home but no problems and a bit cheaper direct and they offer a CD and Appt as well.

Snowbirds.





tangoed said:


> If anyone is having a problem getting the ACSI card and book, there is a shop in Exmouth that sells them. Bought ours yesterday. Its called Outdoor Bits and is on Liverton estate. PL8 2NX


----------



## Teutone (Feb 3, 2016)

phillybarbour said:


> Having read all the posts going order mine today, thanks for posting.



+1
I think even a few nights of saving are enough to break even and after that it's a bonus


----------

